# Upcoming video features; Forbes on D&D; PLUS Is sexism in gaming a problem?



## delericho (May 27, 2013)

After the recent thread about D&D Next promoting equality (or not), I promised myself I wouldn't post in another of these threads; they're just too bruising. Of course, the problem with doing that is that you cede the right to have your voice heard...



> "Do you feel that sexism in gaming is a problem?"




IMO, yes, about as much as in video games, a bit less than in comic books (but not comic book _movies_), and probably marginally less than in society generally. Also, less than it was a decade ago, and a bit more than will be the case a decade from now.

Still, the report card reads "must do better", and probably always will - you can never have too little sexism.


----------



## Smoss (May 28, 2013)

This can be a loaded question - And in that the answer is truly - It depends. What gaming?

Published rules (D&D, PF, SW, etc)? You can make a case for some as very much yes, some very much no.

Gaming culture? That depends on location. One gaming place I know of creeped out my female friends due to the leering guys in it. Others are extremely friendly open and not at all sexist. This in and of itself IS a problem (There should not be any place that makes you feel uncomfortable). Yet this is also a product of one group of people. In the words of several wise people, there is evil in every group.

The question then comes down to how well we have reduced this group. How large is it? How do we speak against it? IMHO we still have not done enough in this regard. People still look the other way too often at sexism (And other -isms, but that is another story). So are we doing better? Undeniably yes. We just have a ways to go yet. The number of female gamers I know and play with continues to grow, so hopefully this is a good sign!


----------



## HardcoreDandDGirl (May 28, 2013)

Morrus said:


> _"Do you feel that sexism in gaming is a problem?"_



 I am a 26 year old woman who started playing at the age of 8. I can say that very little has improved in the attitude of most people I have met.

last year a comic and game store in my area went out of buisness. I was there the first week it was open, and the last day it closed. The owner used to joke with me about how a guy gave me a hard time 3 or 4 years ago. (remeber 15 or 16 year old me was there the first week this place opened) when I walked in, and the guy I never met before asked "Are you lost, or are you a booth girl?" becuse the idea I was there looking for D&D books and War hammer minis was too far out there.

I have in the last year been told I am not a 'real' nerd (although I never claimed to be) at a convention, and had someone try to explain RPGs and minis by compairing them to dolls so I would 'get it'. 

I also walked in on a game right before christmas with my married friend, and was asked to leave becuse 'girlfriends are not welcome' when I tried to explain that I had been playing for over ten years they laughed at me.


then again when I went to free comic book day the last 3 years I have gotten the same attitude. 

It is not everyone, but there are ALOT of people who seam to think I don't have just as much fun playing as anyone.


----------



## HardcoreDandDGirl (May 30, 2013)

I just posted a responce on the WotC board I am reposting here:

[quote author=89242858 post=532682003]One thing missing from new editions is making females weaker than males. I know its fantasy but it was a lot less dissonant for me when females were a little weaker. You can look at this as flabbier or just less developed, whatever fits your milieu. If it is easy to houserule out that's fine, but if it is too embroiled in the mechanics for women to be as strong as men it is a dealbreaker for me. Its too dissonant.[/quote] 

I am a 26 year old woman, and for the last ten years I have never in my experance met a man who could kick my butt. I don't know if you would call it Str, Dex, or Con, or all three (the system is a little abstact) but my ability to inflick damage is in no way effected by being able to have children, or having boobs...


I also know plenty of people who work out, and many woman can keep up with men at weight lifting. 


You sir are offencive. I see no reason why my fighter needs to take a penelty to hit and damage just becuse you seem to think that is 'more realistic'. Maybe at my next kick boxing class I will tell my best friend (linda) and our teacher (Maggy) they are not as good at dealing damage as men...see how they take it.


----------



## Janx (May 30, 2013)

HardcoreDandDGirl said:


> I am a 26 year old woman who started playing at the age of 8. I can say that very little has improved in the attitude of most people I have met.
> ...snip examples of sexism...
> It is not everyone, but there are ALOT of people who seam to think I don't have just as much fun playing as anyone.




Wow.  I'm surprised that kind of crap still goes on.  Your story is like a stereotype of bad behavior.

I'm sure everybody says something sexist or racist a few times in their lives, but I figured most of us quit doing the blatant stuff a while back.

Most gamers on this site don't talk that way.

And I don't recall treating any female gamer that way nor seeing any such occurrence.

Hopefully meaning, that while you are a magnet for morons, you have hopefully drawn more of them to you such that there are fewer of them elsewhere.


----------



## HardcoreDandDGirl (May 30, 2013)

Janx said:


> Wow.  I'm surprised that kind of crap still goes on.  Your story is like a stereotype of bad behavior.
> 
> I'm sure everybody says something sexist or racist a few times in their lives, but I figured most of us quit doing the blatant stuff a while back.
> 
> ...




those are the worst examples. and spread out, it isn't like I get them every day, or even every week. There is ALOT of BS out there, but there are also alot of good peeps too.  

If you want just a little one try this.. people who call the 'enemy phase' of ssome board games (arkahm is a big one) the rape phrase.


----------



## Janx (May 31, 2013)

HardcoreDandDGirl said:


> those are the worst examples. and spread out, it isn't like I get them every day, or even every week. There is ALOT of BS out there, but there are also alot of good peeps too.
> 
> If you want just a little one try this.. people who call the 'enemy phase' of ssome board games (arkahm is a big one) the rape phrase.




I see a difference with that last one.  The last one is a term about a very bad thing being used colloquially in a game.  It ain't directed at you or your gender. In all probability, the guys using the term are referring to being Bubba'd by the inmates (male anal rape in prison).  Guys can joke about anything, and most everything  is inappropriate to somebody else.  Considering where I first heard the term was Settlers of Catan and the high school gaming club (dominated by girl membership that my friend ran) and they referrred to the bandit as Raoul and would joke about "Raul is raping me" whenever he landed on their land.  Crude humor is crude humor.

That's a world of difference than specifically belittling you because you are a woman at a gaming event.


----------

